# ***Big Savings on everything A.W.E. Tuning carries with our Week 4 Special***



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Week 4 of our 2008 Holiday Sale brings Free UPS Ground Shipping to the Continental United States on all items we sell.









For example, our popular 2.0T K04 Turbo Kit is in stock and ready to ship for FREE:










Shipping costs can really add up. In these tough economic times make your modding budget go farther by purchasing most of your performance products from A.W.E. We're top level distributors for many of the best companies in the industry. If you're looking for an item thats not listed on our website, chances are we can get it. We have access to the entire product offering of companies like BBS, Borla, Brembo, Bilstein, H&R, HRE, Recaro, Powerslot, StopTech, Vorsteiner and many more.

We're big fans of H&R suspension components. We've been a stocking distributor for 10 years. Free Ground Shipping means a savings of at least $30.00 on all H&R Springs or Coilovers.









Feel free to contact us with any questions you may have. You can call us Toll Free at (888)565-2257 or e-mail us at [email protected]

*Click here to see a full list of our Week 4 Specials:*

Don’t forget, all online and phone orders placed during our 2008 Holiday Sale will be entered in a giveaway for a V.I.O. POV In Car Video System! 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

I was just given a piece of information I wanted to pass along: UPS is not handling any Ground shipments until Friday, January 2nd. 
All orders placed today and tomorrow will be shipped on Friday.
Be sure to get your orders in soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Everyone on the fence, today is your last chance to get free shipping on all of our merchandise!
Place your orders over the phone, through our website or by emailing us at [email protected] by midnight tonight and you can take advantage of our FREE SHIPPING offer.


----------

